# Lost Gear , Big Yellow Dry bag on Roaring Fork



## LoriBak (Jun 14, 2014)

*email address*

My email address is [email protected] or phone 970-230-9040


----------



## GratefulOne (Jun 12, 2010)

it might help if people know what section. what happened?! did you flip? leave it at the takeout?


----------



## LoriBak (Jun 14, 2014)

*location*

We took out up by 3 mile and overturned by the RF High school area. Hit a big undercurrent by a rock and flipped sideways. Last scene floating past Veltus park towards the Colorado at about 7pm. Also lost both paddles, 3 thwarts , a cooler, and the big yellow dry bag. I also lost a hat as I was climbing up the bank to get out. It is hanging in a tree.


----------



## wildh2onriver (Jul 21, 2009)

How do you lose 3 thwarts? Was anything secured?


Sent from my iPhone using Mountain Buzz


----------



## GratefulOne (Jun 12, 2010)

sounds like a rough day on the river. glad everyone is okay. and I hope you get some stuff back.


----------



## tacobob (May 2, 2004)

we watched it float by the glenwood wave yesterday, one of the surfers pulled out your mini cooler and water blaster, the rest is probably in westwater by now. sorry about your carnage, hope you had personal info on that dry bag. rig to flip is a good mantra for high water


----------

